# Anybody ever seen...



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 12, 2009)

A lilac flower that looks like this?







Everyone knows that normal lilacs have four petals but vary in colour from white to purple to multicolor.  But something like this? I'd say it's quite rare.  Wouldn't you?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

WOW! That is interesting! Mutations occur all the time around us but, how often something like that happens, I would say not often.

Our lilacs are all by now.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 12, 2009)

Stuff like that is rare!
Seeing it is cool!

I don't know if I posted it, but some where I have a picture of a Trillium, with more than 3 petals?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 13, 2009)

love the pics of the flowers.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 13, 2009)

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks.  The lilacs have really started to pop out now with the heat today.  Went up to 28 Celcius today.


----------



## amysflock (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, would that be like finding a four-leaf clover?! Did you make a wish???


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 15, 2009)

Kinda.


----------

